# Hazelnut Chocolate Bread Pudding with Caramelized Bananas and Vanilla Sauce Recipe



## corazon (Jul 29, 2005)

*Hazelnut Chocolate Bread Pudding with Caramelized Bananas and Vanilla Sauce *

_Bread Pudding Custard ingredients_
4 teaspoons egg yolks
6 ounces heavy cream
1/4 vanilla bean, split
2 tablespoons granulated sugar

_Bread Pudding ingredients_
2 croissants
2/3 cup Bread Pudding Custard (see ingredients above)
2/3 ounce hazelnut chocolate, large dice
Vegetable oil spray, as needed
Granulated sugar, as needed

_Crème Anglaise ingredients_
2/3 cup half-and-half
1/4 vanilla bean, split
1/3 cup egg yolks
1/3 cup granulated sugar

_Garnish ingredients
_1/2 banana, split length-wise
granulated sugar, as needed
whipped cream, as needed
1 spring fresh mint
cocoa powder, as needed





Paul Poplis Photography / Cameron Mitchell Restaurants​

1) To prepare the bread pudding custard mix, scrape the insides of 1/4 vanilla bean into bowl, add the remaining custard mix ingredients, and blend well with a wire whisk.
2) Cut croissants into 1-inch cubes and place in a large mixing bowl.
3) Add the custard that you prepared earlier and mix well. Allow the mixture to stand for 10 minutes.
4) Spray one ceramic soup cup with vegetable oil spray and coat with sugar.
5) Fill soup cup halfway with the bread pudding mixture and add the chocolate.
6) Top with remaining croissant/custard mixture.
7) Bake in a water bath at 350 degrees until the custard is cooked and firm. (A water bath is a cooking pan with about one inch of water in it.)
8) For the Crème Anglaise: Split the vanilla bean and scrape 1/4 of the insides out into a large saucepot.
9) Add half and half to saucepot and bring the mixture to a simmer.
10) In a small mixing bowl whisk the egg yolks and sugar together.
11) Temper the egg mixture with a little of the half-and-half and vanilla bean mix and then add the remainder of the mix.
12) Return mixture to the saucepot and place on a stove over medium low heat, stirring continuously with a rubber spatula.
13) Cook until thickened to sauce consistency being very careful to not overcook.
14) Strain into a small bowl through a chinois (a conical mesh sieve for straining sauces), and then cool in an ice bath.
15) To serve, microwave bread pudding for 2 minutes.
16) Dress the plate with anglaise and caramelize the cut side of the banana by sprinkling with granulated sugar and placing under the broiler in the oven at high heat (500 degrees) for 30-45 seconds.
17) Place bread pudding on the anglaise and top with caramelized banana. Garnish with whipped cream, a mint sprig and cocoa powder


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow!  This would sure be impressive for a dinner party.  The presentation in the picture is wonderful.  Bet it tastes great, too!


----------

